# 8M Extension hose fits Karcher - BARGAIN!



## bretttf (Feb 25, 2008)

Just bought a 'Mac Alister' branded 8 metre hi pressure extension hose from B & Q for £14.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...refview=search&ts=1204978594245&isSearch=true

It has brass connections and fits straight onto my Karcher.
I removed one in store and tried on the 2 Karchers in B & Q and it fit ok so i bought it. 
Mine is quite an old model and I know not all Karchers have the same fitting, but its ok on mine. Think mines a 411A

Should save me dragging the machine round the drive!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that is a bargain, i think i paid about £30 for my 6m one


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep , i got one of these as my cheapy karcher only has a 3m hose and it was a PITA dragging it round, so now ive got 11m of hose, you do loose some pressure but i dont think you need loads of pressure for car washing anyway, plus my hd lance seems to like the lower pressure


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

robsonj said:


> Yep , i got one of these as my cheapy karcher only has a 3m hose and it was a PITA dragging it round, so now ive got 11m of hose, you do loose some pressure but i dont think you need loads of pressure for car washing anyway, plus my hd lance seems to like the lower pressure


Is that the £45 one?

As thats the one I've got and a foam lance works fine on it, the extra hose would be great.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

bretttf said:


> Just bought a 'Mac Alister' branded 8 metre hi pressure extension hose from B & Q for £14.
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...refview=search&ts=1204978594245&isSearch=true
> 
> ...


i posted this a while ago - though the one i posted was B&Q branded and said it would fit Karchers - and yes it works fine

no loss in performance from my Karchers!!


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got the same one too, makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## al_b40 (Apr 2, 2007)

Also have the same one. Coupled to the standard hose means you can go all alround the car or the driveway without moving the machine!

The various Mac Allister branded lances also fit the karcher guns as they come with about 4 or 5 different adapters. Was useful when my karcher one got broken. B&Q one was 8.99!


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if this would this fit the commercial karcher type hose? Looks a steal!


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

We have the small K3.97 deluxe in the back of the vans and the larger hot wash karcher machine with the larger lance and gun at the detailing studio and that fit the small machines as well.

I used to use the ones from diy stores "standerd hose" but never seemed to last long the one from out the tool magazines or pressure washer repair guys
"The big heavy duty ones" last years


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Is that the £45 one?
> 
> As thats the one I've got and a foam lance works fine on it, the extra hose would be great.


I got my PW from my folks, i reckon it probably cost them £25, i would upgrade but its a reliable little bugger and up to the task tbh


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Email this dude £2 a meter incle your chosen fittings

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Email this dude £2 a meter incle your chosen fittings
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That look's great ill be getting 2 of them hope he dose them in red to go with the vans lol:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Email this dude £2 a meter incle your chosen fittings
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cheer`s for that :thumb: , he aint far from me so i can save on postage


----------

